# Which classic albums do you feel are full of filler?



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Which classic albums do you feel are full of filler?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Beatles' Let it Be
The Rolling Stones' Between the Buttons
The Who's Who's Next
Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon
Queen's Night at the Opera

Thinking of some more

P.s. Not that these albums are 100% filler, just a high filler/good songs ratio


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

George Michael's Faith
Michael Jackson's Thriller
The Clash's Combat Rock


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Simon and Garfunkel's Bookends
Pixies' Surfer Rosa
Bob Dylan's John Wesley Harding


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

The Beatles' Greatest Hits


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> The Beatles' Greatest Hits


Very true. Have to admit that.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

95% of everything is filler.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is turning into a similar travesty as the "worst song" thread.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> This is turning into a similar travesty as the "worst song" thread.


oh come on now, I'm sure you can find one or two or three........................


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Surely people must identify which parts they consider the filler?




Side one

1
"Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band"


2.

"With a Little Help from My Friends"


4.

"Getting Better"


5.
"Fixing a Hole"



7.

"Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite!"


Side two




1.
"Within You Without You"

5:04!!!!!!!

2.

"When I'm Sixty-Four"

3.

"Lovely Rita"

4.

"Good Morning Good Morning"


5.

"Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise)"



10/13 total dross.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Love: da Capo.

100% filler. Bad filler.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Love: da Capo.
> 
> 100% filler. Bad filler.


Ken, sadly you have here fallen into error. There are five excellent songs on Da Capo; take my word for it .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> Ken, sadly you have here fallen into error. There are five excellent songs on Da Capo; take my word for it .


I will have to take your word for it since I will certainly not listen to it again, not after all these years! :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Ken, sadly you have here fallen into error. There are five excellent songs on Da Capo; take my word for it .


I thought all the songs were great except that long one, which is a total filler track. So 50% filler, 50% masterpiece (to me)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm sorry to say, but Freak Out... :-O and it's not even cheese, but some other unheard of filler...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Belowpar said:


> Surely people must identify which parts they consider the filler?
> 
> Side one
> 
> ...


Personally also find a lot of the album underwelming. Highlights are definitely Day in the Life, Lucy in the Skies. Fixing a Hole grew on me over the years. Feel She's Leaving Home is a joke.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Beatles - The White Album

It really could have been a much more solid single disc. I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet. I also agree with Let it Be.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

When I first heard the White Album (I was in Thailand at the time) I thought the 4th side was throwaway dross. Time changed my mind and I have long considered it a genius medley.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm sorry to say, but Freak Out... :-O and it's not even cheese, but some other unheard of filler...


Zappa was the filler king, excepting _Grand Wazoo_.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm sorry to say, but Freak Out... :-O and it's not even cheese, but some other unheard of filler...


That would make it the greatest filler album of all time, I'm ok with that and I think Frank would be too lol

Suzie Creamcheese where are you


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Exile on Main Street_. It's not that it's full of filler exactly but I think the music when taken as a whole lacked the diversity to last the course over four sides - it might sound perverse but I think it probably would have been better served as being released as two single albums if all the songs had to survive.

Sorry, but I've never agreed with the idea of boiling the _White Album_ down to just a single album - for me the presence of the more throwaway material has the uncanny effect of making the great tracks sound better still. At a push I could judiciously chop off 20 minutes from it and I'd still be left with a great double album clocking in at over 70 minutes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Andrew Lloyd Webber Greatest Hits


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> This is turning into a similar travesty as the "worst song" thread.


It is, in fact, just a way of continuing that thread which has finally run out of steam.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Victor Redseal said:


> It is, in fact, just a way of continuing that thread which has finally run out of steam.


Glad you like it


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> 95% of everything is filler.


The pessimist in me wants to make this my signature.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Suzie Creamcheese was the best filler


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Simon and Garfunkel's Bookends
> Pixies' Surfer Rosa
> Bob Dylan's John Wesley Harding


I couldn't disagree more on John Wesley Harding. It is one of my favorite Dylan albums and every song is great to me.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Florestan said:


> I couldn't disagree more on John Wesley Harding. It is one of my favorite Dylan albums and every song is great to me.


Sure, I don't claim to be right. Just throwing stuff put there. Just listened to We're Only In It for the Money by Zappa, that is a great album with seemingly filler, but editing is great.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Jay said:


> Zappa was the filler king, excepting _Grand Wazoo_.


Nah... We're only in it for the Money is perfect, as is Hot Rats. Uncle Meat has some filler but it is tasty filler.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I guess I'm not from your generation (sure that those records can be great. I played yesterday my father's old record, Dire Straits' Brothers in Arms and I was embarrased by the amount of hit songs I recalled from my chilhood. That Side A has no filler). But thinking about my first years into Alternative music, I found this good record to have some hits and lots of fillers:










Oh, but if it is about classic albums fith lots of fillers, these ones may hurt your feelings more: :devil:


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Bob Dylan's Blonde on Blonde probably should not have been a double-LP. Reduce it by half and it would have been a really stellar, tight album.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It is a poorly-kept secret that I am a big, big fan of Led Zeppelin. But I certainly don't feel (unlike some Led Zep fanatics I've encountered elsewhere) that every song is a gem. Also, there was a distinct falling off of quality output beginning with _Physical Graffiti_, and then the final two studio albums released when all four members were alive: _Presence_ and _In Through the Out Door_. Consider: Graffiti gives us only 2 top-notch songs out of a total of 15--the mighty Kashmir and The Rover. Presence offers only Nobody's Fault but Mine, and In/Out yields Fool in the Rain and All My Love. Thus 5 fine-to-masterpiece songs out of 29 attempts over the three albums. But the quality of their best work never faded; it was just the quantity.

It is important to note that the preceding is My Opinion. Yours may differ (but how likely is that?).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Physical Graffiti supposedly contained outtakes from the previous album_


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> _Physical Graffiti supposedly contained outtakse from the previous album_


The Rover, Houses of the Holy, and Black Country Woman are said to be material originally intended for the _Houses of the Holy_ album.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Beatles - The White Album
> 
> It really could have been a much more solid single disc. I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet. I also agree with Let it Be.


The only Beatles album I like at all


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

If Sgt Pepper was just Within You, Without You and A Day In The Life, it would be a masterpiece. Unfortunately they got a bit excessive with tracks I'd rather never hear again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Agreed the White Album is my fav Beatles effort too


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Agreed the White Album is my fav Beatles effort too


Back In The USSR
Wild Honey Pie
Happiness Is A Warm Gun
I'm So Tired
Blackbird
Why Don't We Do It In The Road? 
Julia 
Yer Blues
Mother's Nature Son
Sexy Sadie 
Helter Skelter 
Honey Pie
Savory Truffle
Revolution 9

No other Beatles album beats those songs, kind of a fluke maybe?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast

A 2 - 8 ratio, the only strong songs on that album are "22 Acacia Avenue" and "Hallowed Be Thy Name". This album does not deserve it's status in iconic albums, the only reason it finds itself on so many lists is because they toured for around 3 yeas and had a #1 single (Run To The Pills - to escape this terrible excuse for metal)


The best Maiden albums being:

Iron Maiden (selftitled)
Piece Of Mind (except for The Trooper, god I hate that song)
Powerslave
Somewhere In Time (entire thing is a solid NWOBHM masterpiece)


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

ST4 said:


> *Savoy *Truffle


Sorry...had to fix that for you.

And it is a great album with no filler.


----------

